# Questions about 2002 Audi S6 (pending Purchase)



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi guys, today I looked at a 02 S6 avant in Goodwood green! The car is a 1 owner (older lady) surprisingly. The car has 150k miles and has a good amount of service records. The engine sounds fine, drove fine, breaks were solid. The following issues are my concerns. 

CEL is on- owner say her mechanic said it is due to it needing a new cat (she gave me the guys number to talk to him) guess he has done the work on the car since the Audi warranty expired. I figure rather than just replacing the cat, i would purchase a whole new exhaust. 

Rust along roof channel- Its all bubbled unfortunately, i believe Audi offers a 12 yr warranty on corrosion but obviously expired now. How much to repair? 

Clicking noise from dash- My guess is maybe hazard switch? I owned a S4 about 6 yrs ago and I had to replace mine and the clicking sounded similar. 

Driver seat doesnt work- Didnt take too much of a look but maybe a fuse or buttons broken? 

She is asking 10K, i think she is dreaming...I do want the car since it is rather rare color. Other than those issues overall its clean. I want to offer her $6k. What would you guys pay?


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

If I had to, I'd pay ~$6k pending clean pre-purchase inspection. You'll want to do a compression test as well. Pretty much everything will cost four figures to fix @ a shop, as you know. C5 S6 parts aren't as commonly available as 2.7T's so you may run into some D.I.Y. cost & sourcing issues down the road. There's a Vagcom scanning adapter available on amazon for $20 that links to a $5 cellphone app. You can pull CEL codes on the cheap this way & possibly avoid surprises.

Rust/corrosion is & bubbled paint? Probably $1000+ to repair properly, depending on severity. This is just a guess.

There are lower mileage, clean examples elsewhere @ more reasonable prices - even from dealers. Might be wise to expand your search radius or compromise on color & buy a cleaner car locally.


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed. I ended up talking to the owner and she is firm at 7500. I can depend that in its current shape. I'll keep searching. Thanks for the response.


----------



## euro-a4 (Feb 2, 2010)

In case anyone else is interested. Link here. http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/4821780782.html


----------

